# When to start worrying about 1st meconium poop? UPDATE



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

My baby is about 52 hours old and has not yet passed any meconium. As far as we know she did not pass inutero. She is feeding well, is not fussy and seems calm, comfortable and happy. She's not spitting up. She is farting (they smell like Cheerios) and I hear digestive sounds - nothing more than normal. Stomach is not full-feeling or hard.

My MW says it's cause to be alert but not yet time to worry. We're having our second postpartum visit this evening.

My question is: when would you worry? When would you go the pediatrician (I was planning on going sometime next week but not sooner as my MW is doing the exams until then). What's the latest you've heard of a healthy infant passing meconium? Other stories, advice welcome. Thanks!!


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Did she pass any after birth? DS1 (our first), had 1 meconium poop, it was the size of a hershey kiss and that was it. A couple of my other children had their first meconium poop while being cleaned up after birth, just before or after being weighed. Is everyone certain there wasn't a poop made during that time?


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

I kind of doubt it, FMQ. I suppose she could have passed it somewhere between the birth and the 5 minutes it took the MW to see to her in the pool (she was a bit limp at birth). I also thought maybe she could have passed it maybe late inutero (she was super active in the birth canal -- like during crowning! Maybe it did get lost in the shuffle then. But, at the prenatal exam or stuff like that I'm fairly certain it would not have been missed.

If the meconium was just missed when would you expect to see the first poop? I know it can sometimes be quite some time. I don't think I can wait a week without seeing something come out of her butt, yk?

MW examined her today. Her stomach is still soft, she's still eating well and shows no other signs. It seems like such a silly thing to have to worry about but when you look online there's little in the way of reassurance.

Thanks for your post, though -- it helps.


----------



## thencamehenry (Jul 15, 2009)

How's her pee production? How's she eating? I don't have any personal experience (my son was a champion A+ pooper from the get-go) but I imagine those are some questions a ped would ask.

If you want you can keep a record of input and output (just a simple chart with time and length of feedings and time and type of diaper) to show the ped. They recommended that at my breastfeeding class, and while I think it was overkill in my situation, it might be nice to have in yours. Of course that's only relevant if you are nursing and trying to avoid supplementation.


----------



## cileag (Aug 16, 2008)

I also would try checking a rectal temperature---sometimes a little stimulation is all it takes. She's passing gas, which is good--but i too, would be worried and consider bringing her in for a consultation.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Thanks, mamas!! I wanted to give you and update about the poop. DC ended up passing a TINY bit of meconium at about 60 hours. I would have described it as more of a stain than a poop. Then NOTHING for 36 more hours. It was very stressful. I ended up being really stressed by about 24 hours after the first bit of meconium and made an appointment with the pediatrician. DC pooped 1 hour before her doctor's appointment - a pretty regular newborn poop (not really transitional poop). She is pooping like a champ now. Pediatrician is not concerned - maybe DC is just and odd ball.


----------

